
Introducing new open-source tools for the Elixir community - adwmayer
https://engineering.pinterest.com/blog/introducing-new-open-source-tools-elixir-community
======
dognotdog
The amount of traction Elixir has gained in the last year is amazing, but not
completely surprising, as it's fullfilling its promise of being a better
Rails, in which Erlang's scalable parallelism model plays a big role.

